# cuttlebone / mineral block



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi can I ask 
is cuttlebone and mineral block the same thing? 
I have both the cuttlebone and largest Mineral block I found ...in each of the cages ....but In one of the cages ....the mineral block is gone in a day by one of the budgies alone....she is just crushing it ......there is only 2 budgies in each cage ....

The cuttlebone will last a week in both of the cages 
they have loofah kabob / shredding toys / wood biting toys ...too in each cage
how should I handle this 
thanks 
Dorothy


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Nope, they're different. A cuttlebone provides calcium while a mineral block, while usually containing calcium, also contains various other trace elements and minerals that budgies require in their diet. Budgies use it when they need to so for a while they may go through one a week and then... one a year  Some budgies like to use them as shredding toys, too


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Nope, they're different. A cuttlebone provides calcium while a mineral block, while usually containing calcium, also contains various other trace elements and minerals that budgies require in their diet. Budgies use it when they need to so for a while they may go through one a week and then... one a year  Some budgies like to use them as shredding toys, too


Can I just use the Hari Claycal Bentonite Clay Bird supplement instead? 








Hari Claycal Bentonite Clay Bird Supplement | bird Vitamins & Supplements | PetSmart


Hari Claycal Bentonite Clay Bird Supplement at PetSmart. Shop all bird vitamins & supplements online




www.petsmart.ca


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

What sort of diet are they on? I'm asking to determine how much mineral supplementation they need. If, for example, they're on a diet for which pellets are a staple, then a minimum (if any at all) supplementation is required.


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

wmcburke said:


> What sort of diet are they on? I'm asking to determine how much mineral supplementation they need. If, for example, they're on a diet for which pellets are a staple, then a minimum (if any at all) supplementation is required.


I an on getting a bag of all pellets and easing in into there food at higher percentages slowly

.They are on Versalle laga premium which is a seed pellet mix....and fresh veggies cuttlebone and obviously mineral block ...I have Hari clay Cal too ..but presently not giving it cause I thought it was the same as mineral block
...also have plan to gradualky add in pellets only


----------

